# Amplificador American Audio v5000 con falla.



## leuss (May 11, 2018)

Hola amigos ,tengo a la mano un amplificador american audio v5000 con la siguiente falla, con nivel bajo de volumen toca bien, Al subir volumen se clipea .se protege. Alguna idea por favor, revise todo, y esta ok, pero no le encuentro la falla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Lo subís de dónde , del  teléfono celular ?


----------



## leuss (May 11, 2018)

Subo el  volumen del propio amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2018)

leuss dijo:


> Hola amigos ,tengo a la mano un amplificador american audio v5000 con la siguiente falla, con nivel bajo de volumen toca bien, Al subir volumen se clipea .se protege. Alguna idea por favor, revise todo, y esta ok, pero no le encuentro la falla.


¿ Que incluye cuando dices_* "revise todo"*_ ?


----------



## leuss (May 12, 2018)

Tal vez no me explique bien. El amplificador funciona a bajo volumen normalmente, cuando incremento el volumen , empieza a protegerse .la falla comienza más o menos cuando enciende el Led amarillo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2018)

Aquí escribiste "Revise todo"



leuss dijo:


> . . . . Alguna idea por favor, *revise todo*, y esta ok, pero no le encuentro la falla.


*
¿ Que es lo que revisaste ?*


----------



## leuss (May 12, 2018)

Revise transistores diodos mosfets voltajes etc.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2018)

¿ Este es tu amplificador ?


----------



## leuss (May 12, 2018)

Si , el mismo.

Revisando me di cuenta que los transistores mje15032 y complemento calientan , los transistores de salida están fríos.


----------



## davicho ortega (Jun 9, 2018)

*R*evisaste volta*J*es.


----------



## jestrada8 (Jul 19, 2018)

Amigo leuss esa falla es tipica de los v 5000, te sugiero que midas los dos irfz44n y reemplaces los dos lm311, en mi taller ese es uno de los pan nuestro de cada dia.


----------



## Migueltaurus (May 13, 2019)

Buenas noches jestrada8. Poseo un amplificador american audio v5000 y presenta una falla similar. Al. Encender deja un Led encendió en el canal dos. Y al darle volumen al amplificador. sea cualquiera de los dos canales que se le de volumen. El. Amplificador se va a protección. Iluminandose todos los bombillos de los dos canales. Y lo apago. Y lo. Vuelvo a encender y enciende normal. Y de igual forma el bombillo verde queda encendió en el. Canal dos. Pero si le vuelvo a dar volumen me genera la misma falla. Algunos técnicos dicen que son los filtros. Pero si les soy sincero no conozco nada de electrónica. Aunq se les reviso los filtros y 4 de ellos están en 19000 uf. Este amplificador usa 8 de 22000 uf por 80 voltios. Podría ser esa mi falla? O puede ser algo relacionado con. Lo que le comentaste a leuss


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2019)

Migueltaurus dijo:


> Buenas noches jestrada8. Poseo un amplificador *A*merican audio *V*5000 y presenta una falla similar.
> *A*l Encender deja un Led encendió en el canal dos. Y al darle volumen al amplificador. sea cualquiera de los dos canales que se le de volumen.
> *E*l. Amplificador se va a protección. Iluminandose todos los bombillos de los dos canales. Y lo apago. Y lo. Vuelvo a encender y enciende normal. *Y* de igual forma el bombillo verde queda encendió en el. Canal dos. Pero si le vuelvo a dar volumen me genera la misma falla. Algunos técnicos dicen que son los filtros. _*Pero si les soy sincero no conozco nada de electrónica*_. Aunq*UE* se les reviso los filtros y 4 de ellos están en 19000 uf. Este amplificador usa 8 de 22000 uf por 80 voltios. Podría ser esa mi falla? O puede ser algo relacionado con. Lo que le comentaste a leuss



Lleva el amplificador al servicio técnico. Que le metas mano sin conocimiento puede ser mas perjudicial que beneficioso 

En las oraciones escritas se emplean puntos en lugares específicos, NO regados por todos lados.


----------



## Rausbel (May 14, 2019)

¿Alguien pudiera subir el manual de servicio o el Diagrama detallado del Amplificador?


----------



## frica (May 15, 2019)

En este enlace tienes un Manual de Servicio:

American Audio v5000

El fichero estará activo en los próximos 5 dias.


----------



## Rausbel (May 16, 2019)

Gracias frica. Logre descargarlo pero el esquema al parecer esta dañado. Los componentes están fuera de lugar. Como si estuviera corrupto el archivo. De todas formas gracias por el aporte


----------

